# Fall trout trolling?



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

What works besides rattle traps?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

try those white storm lures again. they always worked for me.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ragon210 said:


> try those white storm lures again. they always worked for me.


There's a thought!I'm ready for the trout to show up in the river! It's almost Oct and I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Yozuri silver and black.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Kenton said:


> Yozuri silver and black.


Dang!..I looked at those a min ago and those aren't for poor folks....I saw pins and crystal but the both looked the same,is one better?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the ones that i use are crystal minnow. 6" i believe. They are killer for big trout as well as king/spanish and bonita. I use them a lot.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

But i'm sure a gold spoon/flouro leader/swivel/.5 oz egg weight, would do great too. Cheaper option.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Silver spoon for trout as well


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

A gulp shrimp on a 1/4 oz jig head works really well, or a gulp jerkbait. Not cheap, but catch a lot of fish. Recommend you use at least a strike king jig head. The cheaper ones bend out on big fish, and you may be angry for a long time if you lose a big fish because of a bent hook or a reel with a faulty or jerky drag. ap


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

Live shrimp


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> A gulp shrimp on a 1/4 oz jig head works really well, or a gulp jerkbait. Not cheap, but catch a lot of fish. Recommend you use at least a strike king jig head. The cheaper ones bend out on big fish, and you may be angry for a long time if you lose a big fish because of a bent hook or a reel with a faulty or jerky drag. ap


You too huh?...lol...I have panic attacks and running fits if I see the fish that comes loose.I'm ok if I don't see it,it's a jack or black drum then.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Kenton said:


> I think the ones that i use are crystal minnow. 6" i believe. They are killer for big trout as well as king/spanish and bonita. I use them a lot.


I bought a couple 5.25" shallow ones.Blue/black and mullet.Are they that much better than bomber stuff? They had similar stuff much cheaper but I got the tried and true. It helps if you have confidence in what your trolling.


----------



## rr4611 (Aug 8, 2014)

Back in the day we used to tear them up with a red and white Mirrolure.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I've never caught any trout trolling, but hear that people do that around here. Sounds like it might be fun for the kids.

Can someone give me some tips on how to do it and what kind of water to look for?


----------



## rr4611 (Aug 8, 2014)

What kind of trolling speed, 2-3 mph or less?


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

rr4611 said:


> What kind of trolling speed, 2-3 mph or less?


It's hard to find out specifics on bay trolling up shallow.Lot's of folks say it works but don't say exactly how.I trolled a lot in freshwater up shallow(2 to 10ft) and did well.If it will bite a retrieved plastic it should bite a pulled one.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

check out this guy scott.. he seems to do well with this small x-rap... it would be a good trolling bait

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/9-27-trout-flounder-429402/


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> check out this guy scott.. he seems to do well with this small x-rap... it would be a good trolling bait
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/9-27-trout-flounder-429402/


The x-rap,smaller husky jerks and shallow crystal minnows look way similar.I'm just gonna have to get dedicated and start pulling stuff around.Something will eventually happen.In freshwater it always helped me find fish that I never would have found otherwise.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Trolling for Trout. Fishing Tip # 1841*

Trolling for Trout in Cold Water.
Fishing Tip # 1841.

Trolling for winter time Trout is not a very common tactic in my area. Most folks simply drift and cast until they find a school. Most of the time these folks settle for smaller trout than they'd catch by trolling in residential canals, creeks and rivers. 

Every one who trolls for Trout has their on favorite lure and method of trolling it.
Unfortunately, many of these lures are expensive and snag easily, especially when trolled deep enough to get down to where cold, lethargic Trout are schooled up.

Here is how I make a very inexpensive rig that seldom snags, gets down deep and slays big Trout. The only technique you need to learn is how to tie a SNELL KNOT. (Fishing Tip # 1.)


Materials: Spool of heavy solid core solder.
~3 feet of 12-20# mono.
2/0-4/0 90degree bend jig hooks

How To: Cut ~ 12” of solder and flatten one end (1/2”) with pliers or hammer and 
anvil.
Drill or punch a tiny hole in the flattened end of the solder.
Cut about 3' of mono for the rig. Snell a 90 degree hook into the middle of
mono.
Tie the solder on to the end of the mono that will make the hook ride point
up. (Hook must ride point up to make the rig snagless.)

I've used the Mann's Sting Ray Grub on this rig for many years. Brown, pearl and green are my colors of choice. When there are a lot of White Trout around, the white Pearl catches them better than any other color. To target Snook and Redfish I usually use a curl tail grub. (remember, curl faces up.) 

I'll show a D.I.Y. scented spinner rig that catches everything in a future tip.


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

captken said:


> Trolling for Trout in Cold Water.
> Fishing Tip # 1841.
> 
> Trolling for winter time Trout is not a very common tactic in my area. Most folks simply drift and cast until they find a school. Most of the time these folks settle for smaller trout than they'd catch by trolling in residential canals, creeks and rivers.
> ...


 
That's good stuff there. Appreciate it.


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

Where do the trout/redfish in the Orange Beach/Perdido Bay/Wolf Bay area go in the winter? Its easy over in Mobile, because they have a fairly set pattern you can follow, but I don't know the pattern in South Baldwin County. 

Do they go up in the bayous along Wolf/Arnica Bay? Way up in the rivers/creeks? Back offshore?

Thanks


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I haven't fished up there in 35 years or more but--*

I fished the residential canals around Cotton Bayou as well as around Walter Trent's Marina and that area. I caught tons of big Trout East of Rusty's Rendezvous over around the fuel dock then along the jetties at the pass. 

Along the bay right around Ft. Pickens I trolled along the drop off. (Inside the bay off to the east. I got ripped off by Grouper a bunch and caught some decent Black Snapper and Redfish way too big also. Flounder were another frequent catch. At one time or another, I caught just about every species of fish in the near shore water. Even a big Cuda once --with no wire.

The Interrarity Point bridge and around the little marina on the SE side of the bridge was good to me also. I trolled the edge of the channel in the ICW all over the place from Oyster Bay all the way to the Interrarity area. 

I was selling the Trout back then to help fund my fishing. I thought times were hard in the winter back then. I was doing a helluva lot better then than now.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

captken said:


> Trolling for Trout in Cold Water.
> Fishing Tip # 1841.
> 
> Trolling for winter time Trout is not a very common tactic in my area. Most folks simply drift and cast until they find a school. Most of the time these folks settle for smaller trout than they'd catch by trolling in residential canals, creeks and rivers.
> ...


This is a true testament to the saying "Lures catch fisherman not fish". Looking at that rig Capt. Ken it is SO un-appealing to the eyes. But I am sure it will catch the hell out of some fish. Just goes to show, never be afraid to try anything new. Even if it seems down right weird.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Kenton said:


> This is a true testament to the saying "Lures catch fisherman not fish". Looking at that rig Capt. Ken it is SO un-appealing to the eyes. But I am sure it will catch the hell out of some fish. Just goes to show, never be afraid to try anything new. Even if it seems down right weird.


I like it!...I bet it works when they are hold up. You're right,it would never see at the store cause it don't look just like a shrimp or fish.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

scott44 said:


> The x-rap,smaller husky jerks and shallow crystal minnows look way similar.I'm just gonna have to get dedicated and start pulling stuff around.Something will eventually happen.In freshwater it always helped me find fish that I never would have found otherwise.


I don't do much trolling, but if I did I would use the larger Xrap over the smaller one. Dives a little deeper and they run more consistantly than the smaller one. Most important thing is to tune the line tie to always run strait. Good luck.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> I don't do much trolling, but if I did I would use the larger Xrap over the smaller one. Dives a little deeper and they run more consistantly than the smaller one. Most important thing is to tune the line tie to always run strait. Good luck.


Yea,you can get too small for sure.In freshwater I used a smaller wire snap(no swivel) at the end of the line instead of tying strait to the plug.I never could tie anything but a clinch knot.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Kenton, 
Thanks for the great pictures/suggestions. Basically you have created a drop shot rig with a snagless "nail sinker" at the bottom. I am going to adapt your idea and use fly fishing streamers. I think this will work great in the middle of canals in the winter. Thanks again !


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Can't take credit. That is Captken's creation. i merely quoted him.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

http://cdn3.volusion.com/gxdjm.htxme/v/vspfiles/photos/BAITWALKER-2.jpg?1407512466







I wonder if that would be similar to what Capnken posted?


----------

